# Are you stocks worth the price you paid for?



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

As I don't recall seeing this topic being discussed so here goes:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/investor-education/how-investors-can-determine-if-ceo-compensation-is-fair/article33501690/




> *Are the CEOs of your stock holdings worth their paycheques? Here are ways to tell
> *
> ROBERT TATTERSALL
> 
> ...


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Not sure what needs to be discussed ... either your stocks will be worth more than one paid (or maybe income makes the net better than a small capital loss) or they aren't.

The article is talking about executive pay - which will affect company expenses but likely not the investor's decision as to what price to buy/sell at.


Unless you mean to discuss whether the CEOs of what one owns are worth their pay?


I've had some paid about $300K that have done a good job and some who did a terrible job who were paid millions.


Cheers


----------

